# Google- EAT WELL: Gut disorder - New Straits Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

New Straits Times
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*EAT WELL: Gut disorder*
*New Straits Times*
If you're someone who has *IBS*, I'm sure you can relate to this scenario. It's a chronic condition that causes intestinal cramps and upsets bowel function. The gut muscle contractions is intense and causes painful abdominal spasms and cramps. Your bowel *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

